# nutria anyone



## kulok (Nov 5, 2010)

i just went though every forum and i cant find anythng about smoking a nutria rat....


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2010)

Never smoked one but i eat them . Stewed down in gravy. If you want to smoke one treat it like any VERY lean meat. Need to get some fat on it . either bacon or trimmed fat of a butt.

 Make sure it's cleaned properly, Like a coon they have musk glands.


----------



## bluechip (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm with eman, have only eaten it cooked down in a gravy and it was good.

It is a very lean meat.....follow the advice above....


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2010)

Figures , You ask a question about nutria ,And the only two replies ya get are from 2 cajuns in south Louisiana.


----------



## midwesternrands (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never heard about smoking/eating nutria rat...  what type of flavor do you get from something like this?  Is it like many other meat oddities that "taste like chicken"?


----------



## bluechip (Nov 5, 2010)

MidWesternRandS said:


> I have never heard about smoking/eating nutria rat...  what type of flavor do you get from something like this?  Is it like many other meat oddities that "taste like chicken"?


Yea, kind of like chicken. To me it has the texture of a swamp rabbit. I found it to be "chewey" was the reason for cooking it down in a gravy but you cook it for a while and it's fall apart tender. I have never had a strong game taste from them but if you don't remove the musk glands you may have some problems. The state tried a few times to make a big push on eating them but it just never really took off. I think there is a prison some where that has a fairly steady supply of nutria rats on their menu.

They have a bounty on them because they are vegetarian's and have also caused a lot of coast line erosion, so they are a problem here. I think they give $5.00 a tail.

I would like to take one and fry dat....


----------

